
Nasa's Jupiter mission Juno reveals giant polar storms - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46547904
======
rbanffy
The colors of Juno images are so different from the Voyager ones... I wonder
what would human eyes see (before the radiation cooks them)

